# Rip daddy



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

Cesar Millan's pitbull Daddy died yesterday. He ws 16. My heart goes out to CM and his family. CM loved that dog like you can't imagine. (crying) that dog is legend.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

RIP, Daddy. You were a good dog and well loved by millions and your human owner.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I loved that dog as well and his name seemed perfect!! RIP Daddy!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Awe poor Daddy...RIP


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

His aging was noticeable and I feared this day would come all too soon. What a great dog. Loved to watch him work.


http://www.cesarsway.com/news/daddy-memoriam



"Daddy"


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you for sharing this Suzy. I hadn't heard. Daddy was a huge help in saving dogs. Such a sweet soul. He will be missed.
Jan


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

RIP Daddy you did your breed well!.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Daddy, you went through more than you should have, fights and dealing with mean dogs... But you were a good boy. RIP


----------

